# Shy Social Worker



## FalkenWolf (Jun 1, 2011)

I just graduated with my MSW (Master's in Social Work) and I got a per diem job at the same nursing home that I was interning at last year. I love it for the most part, but I HATE making phone calls to family members/other facilities & answering questions. I'm still relatively new there and I don't know all the answers the questions I'm being asked. I feel so stupid. All I think about is how stupid and incompetent I must sound to the person on the other end. I constantly feel that I'm inarticulate and sound like an air-head. I have so much trouble telling someone that "I don't know". I try to be objective and think that I cant be THAT stupid since they liked me enough during my internship to hire me, but I can't seem to help myself. It also sucks sharing an office with someone, since they can hear me making phone calls. Sometimes I share an office with my supervisor from last year (we get along very well, but I still feel like she's judging me on how I talk to people on the phone). I will literally wait for my office mate to go to a meeting or to the bathroom until I make a call. 

I'm usually alright with talking to patients/family members in person, but phone calls are terrible. Speaking in person can be difficult, too. I lose my train of thought so easily when trying to explain things to other people. I wish it would get easier, but it never seems to. I also dread asking for help from coworkers (nurses, CNAs, etc) because I feel like I'm annoying them and I sometimes get rude responses. I just really hate feeling that someone doesn't like me or thinks I'm stupid. I guess I'm just too sensitive


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Perhaps you need to love yourself more. 
It's like a scale: one end has success in compliance with loving yourself dearly.
The other side of the scale has you neglecting yourself, downplaying yourself, not allowing yourself to be better and take time for yourself and that side of the scale has failure. 

If you feel like you're failing yourself (i.e. with being 'terrible' at phone calls)
start practicing calling just anyone! Anyone at all, just practice and be selfish
for once! Learn how to talk slower and more articulated because you will
feel better about yourself and the person on the other end will have enjoy your 'massage to their ears' so to speak if you do it right. (it's a voice therapy tactic )


----------

